# R34 GTR Wheel Arch Liners



## TarmacR (Mar 13, 2019)

Bit of a long shot, but I need front and rear arch liners for my R34 GTR... 🙏


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

You can buy them new, they come in sections. Not even that expensive. shipping isnt great, but they are available.


----------



## TarmacR (Mar 13, 2019)

I know, thanks, Matt. Was just on the off chance before having to shell out a small fortune.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

just buy new, most 34s (esp if on 19s) will have worn through.

i have a slight rub on mine (drivers side only oddly) but will replace early next year.


----------

